# big problem with potty habits



## littledog (Dec 7, 2006)

My malt is a 5 yr. old neutered male (3 yrs.). When I first got him 3 yrs. ago he was wonderfully trained. As of late he is not. He started peeing in the living/dining room. Now he has taken to pooping behind the chair in the family room. I think it might be separation anxiety or something like that but what do I do? I have been wearing a diaper on him. That way I know if he has peed and I don't have to clean it up (saves my carpet). The poop, well, that is what it is. I have a friend who babysits him when we go on vacation and she says he never does it at her house! I am considering putting him in the laundry room and putting up a gate when I go out. Sometimes he does it when I go - sometimes not. He also has started this shivvering thing. I am really worried about himbut recently spent $500 on vet bills so don't really want to call in the vet if I don't have to. Please help!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

He should see the vet and at least have a urine sample checked for infection. 

If there is no physical cause, then you should treat him like a new puppy who is not housetrained. Take him to his potty spot and reward when he goes there. Keep him confined or supervised 100% to prevent accidents. Use a schedule so his body adjusts to when it is potty time. Feed on a schedule so his defecation is predictable.


----------



## littledog (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE (littledog @ Oct 5 2009, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837009


> My malt is a 5 yr. old neutered male (3 yrs.). When I first got him 3 yrs. ago he was wonderfully trained. As of late he is not. He started peeing in the living/dining room. Now he has taken to pooping behind the chair in the family room. I think it might be separation anxiety or something like that but what do I do? I have been wearing a diaper on him. That way I know if he has peed and I don't have to clean it up (saves my carpet). The poop, well, that is what it is. I have a friend who babysits him when we go on vacation and she says he never does it at her house! I am considering putting him in the laundry room and putting up a gate when I go out. Sometimes he does it when I go - sometimes not. He also has started this shivvering thing. I am really worried about himbut recently spent $500 on vet bills so don't really want to call in the vet if I don't have to. Please help![/B]


----------



## littledog (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE (littledog @ Oct 5 2009, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837009


> My malt is a 5 yr. old neutered male (3 yrs.). When I first got him 3 yrs. ago he was wonderfully trained. As of late he is not. He started peeing in the living/dining room. Now he has taken to pooping behind the chair in the family room. I think it might be separation anxiety or something like that but what do I do? I have been wearing a diaper on him. That way I know if he has peed and I don't have to clean it up (saves my carpet). The poop, well, that is what it is. I have a friend who babysits him when we go on vacation and she says he never does it at her house! I am considering utting him in the laundry room and putting up a gate when I go out. Sometimes he does it when I go - sometimes not. He also has started this shivvering thing. I am really worried about himbut recently spent $500 on vet bills so don't really want to call in the vet if I don't have to. Please help![/B]



pI did that and it was fine. That was my first step.


----------



## littledog (Dec 7, 2006)

I hate to pen him up while I am home, he has free run of the house and is very good. He is also so good about letting us know he wants to go outside. It's just that I frequently find little accidents around the house. For some reason when the grandkids come over I find the little "accidents". He is well trained to go outside. Won't encouraging him to go inside confuse him????? Who knows these little dogs. I just wish he could talk.


----------



## setell (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't know what to suggest to help you as I got a similar problem. I think it's worse when my puppy knows where to go pee/poo BUT will do it on the carpet if he's not happy with mommy/daddy. Charlie poo on the carpet for the first time two nights ago after I yelled at him in a stern voice to not bite my pant leg. 'sigh' puppy training can be rough at times when you got a naughty boy that will do things to "punish" you.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you are not looking at your dog, then he should be in his crate or pen. I mean actively watching. No running free around the house.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yup, it's back to Potty Training 101 for your little guy. As long as there's no physical problem that needs addressing, it is likely to be just a re-training need. Crate for awhile, then take him out to potty & praise, praise, praise when he does...then allow him SUPERVISED access to the area of the house you're in (keep him in your line of sight at all times). Make sure he goes outside after playtime, naptime, and mealtime(s). Since all he likely needs is a refresher, this shouldn't take all that long.....but be prepared for it to take as long as it takes. Good luck, just be consistent, girlfriend. Love that picture of him, BTW!!!!!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I will just tell ya that Wolfie (2 1/2) is doing this now too.

I figure it started when I had to go off a few overnights and left my spouse in charge and he was obviously not taking Wolfie outdoors.

Sigh.

I am going back to potty 101 with him and if I need to take trips again.....Wolfie will be ex-penned with his crate and piddle pad while I am gone.

Sheesh!


----------

